# Hunted 2 days straight with no luck!!



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

My friends and I went hunting in the pisek/lankin area on satuday and sunday from dawn til dusk and never saw a single fox or coyote. The wind on saturday was out of the southwest and we sat in about 5 different areas and tried calling with several different calls and all different terrain but still never saw a yote :eyeroll: We put on over 150 miles just driving around in areas where we know there were yotes and then on sunday there was a west wind so we set up east of what we were calling and a few times we used fox urine just incase they came in downwind of us so they didn't smell us and still nothing. I don't know what were doing wrong???? :******: it was still a fun weekend since we shot 9 rabbits.  I am just wondering what we kept doing wrong?
maybe we'll do better next time  
HELP!


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm certainly no expert but I'd have to ask a number of questions before being able to determine what went wrong with your day. And even then, who knows???

My first would be, did you see any sign? I know you mentioned that you "knew" there were coyotes there. I'm curious as to how you knew. I've hunted a couple of "honey holes" down in the sandhills southwest of Fargo this winter. A couple days ago, I went in and saw NO TRACKS. I turned around and left. So I "knew" that coyotes had been there in the past, but since I saw no sign, I didn't even bother.

Also, how much noise was made on the way to the stand? Again, I don't know you and maybe you're very aware of this (if so, forgive me), but I hunt with a lot of guys who used to slam truck doors and BS on the way to the stand. If that's what's happening, don't even bother. It can be tough to tell a friend that they're messing up, but if you want to coyote hunt successfully, you just might have to bight the bullit and do it anyway. Anything within earshot is not going to come in; and earshot for a coyote is a LONG WAY.

And maybe, you just had a bad day. I was out 2 weeks ago for about 3 days and got 6. I went out all day on Sunday and didn't hear/shoot a thing. Sometimes, that's just the way it goes. And be thankful you got some rabbits.....I didn't even see any of those.

Take care and keep at it.

Kendall


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey ND five o,
Yes we saw a lot of sign! On one of our stands we walked in like 1 mile to a pasture with the wind in our face the whole time and we were quiet so i know that there was no noise because the pasture was to the west of where we parked and the wind was blowing from the west so it was blowing it back towards where we parked and on that stand it was really windy and the snow covered our tracks up that we made going in almost totally and there were some coyote tracks that were between where we sat and where we parked that weren't there when we walked in. And then on about 4 other stands the wind was in our face when we walked in to sit down so i don't think they could have heard us and we didn't slam the pickup doors. And on one of the stands my friend thought he saw one going into a slough so my 2 friends walked in and sat and called and nothing happened so they decided to walk the slough and maybe kick a coyote up and while they were walking they kicked up 4 deer and found a dead deer that wasn't frozen so it must have been killed quite recently by a coyote because it was all torn up and stuff. But on one or 2 stands we made noise so i think that that messed up those 2 but not the other 8 or so that we did. But i also think that the strong wind cause the call not to carry far enough for the coyotes to hear because we were calling right into a 20 mph wind. And my friends had seen coyotes in all the spots we hunted before so we knew they were there. But i'm just suprised we didn't see any in all the driving we did out in a field or something. 
nice job on getting 6!
that takes skill! of which i don't have :eyeroll: :beer: thanks


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Are you wearing whites and staying still? You might be getting too close to the sloughs before calling. You are better off not seeing the slough (so they can't see you and have to come out of the cattails. Sometimes they will sit in the edge looking to pinpoint your call. Try to use the terrain to your advantage. 
You would be surprised how that call can be heard by them, even in the wind.

Keep it up and good luck.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

hey steve pike,
yes we were wearing all whites and sitting very still. Maybe we were too close to the sloughs and pastures and stuff because we were only 100-200 yards away from them. But we were all wearing white. Yea i'm might have to be farther away next time and see if that works. But i was about 100 yards away from my friends and one of them was calling and the other was watching a slough and i was watching to see if any came in upwind of us and i couldn't even hear my friend calling so maybe it was a little wind too. :beer: 
thanks
any other thing u think would affect it?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Quack,

Sounds like you covered most the bases. I did find it interesting that you said you saw fresh tracks between one of your sets and the truck, that weren't there when you walked in. If the wind was blowing in your face (ie. from your set toward your truck), that might lead me to believe that they winded you. When the wind's blowing that hard, I like to have a partner watch the downwind side cause that call is gonna carry further down than up.

And as far as being too close to a slew, I personally wouldn't worry too much about that. New years eve, I called one out of a thick cattail slew that I was sitting about 60 yards from. I just made sure that I controlled the volume on the caller so as not to sound too loud/unrealistic.

It sounds like you guys have a good idea of what you're doing. One thing I learned a long time ago is that it doesn't matter if you do EVERYTHING right on a PERFECT stand....sometimes, they just don't come in.

Good luck
Kendall


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

hey kendall,

Yea I really don't know what the problem is? :-? I think i might to out again in 3 weekends from now with the same guys. What kind of a call are you using? I have 4 different calls. All rabbit in distress and we tried 3 out of the 4 and still nothing. Maybe we were blowing the calls too loud. My friend did the calling every stand and he would blow about every other second for about 1 minute and then wait like 15 minutes which personally if i was calling i wouldn't have called as much but i would have called ever 2-4 minutes instead of every 15 so maybe that had something to do with it. I get my drivers license in April so this summer I will have to drive around and scout for them and see if i can find where any live. Also one of my dad's employees lives in manvel and about 1 week ago while he was on his way home on interstate he saw a yote about 40 yards off interstate somewhere between here and manvel so i might have to check it out and see if i can find one around there.
:beer: 
thanks ,
matt


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Quack,

I've used a number of calls over the years but have settled on a Foxpro e-caller and a couple of howler hand-calls. My howlers are....Dan Thompson's Red Desert, a Sceery, a Crittr Call, and an Austin. All work really well but I prefer to use the RD and the Crittr because one sounds like a male, the other a female (good extremes). I like to use those in combination sometimes.

I've tried a number of distress hand-calls and found that my favorite is the Tally-Ho, made by Tal Lockwood. Pretty easy to operate and realistic sounding. But again, I've really come to enjoy using that Foxpro w/remote cause it takes very little effort and you can set it up-wind of you.

Good luck,
Kendall


----------



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

don't know if this will work there, but it does in vt. if you can get a hold of some coyote urine, during mating season with a lone coyote howl really ticks off the dominent male yote. they dont seem to care about cautiousness, they come in very fast and a ****** off attitude. good luck bud. :evil:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for everything you guys! Your information was very helpful! I'll have to try some of your tips next time i go out hunting. 
I used some fox urine last weekend when we went thinking that since the yotes are territorial and don't get along with fox that would help to draw them in but it didn't work. I have a primos, a sceery double reed low pitched predator, but i personally don't use this one for 2 reasons: 1 because i am not the best with open reed calls yet, and 2 because it sounds like it vibrates too much, not like my closed reed ones how they have the good sound it sounds like its really fakey, alomst like its scratchy. my other call is an old wood one that my dad used to use and the last one is a squeaker. I am hoping to get a electronic caller soon. 
ND five o where do you get your calls at? cabelas? The problem i have with closed reed is that they freeze up too quickly but i am not good at the open reeds so i am kinda stuck :-? i am pretty sure i know where to set up, my only problem is my calling
thanks for everything guys! 
:beer:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Quackattack- Next time your in that area you might want to head north of there a ways, more towards Edinburg/Union. During the summer i saw quite a few but who knows if they're still there since most had mange. During deer season though, every evening you could hear packs of them howling.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Quack,

Don't feel bad. I took my brother-in-law out for his first coyote hunt down by Ludden, ND. We hunted a solid day and a half and have nothing to show for it.

I will say that on the second set, I called one in and my hunting partner got the "fever" (coyote was commited and woulda' come in a lot closer) and missed at about 200 yds. I got him to stop around 400 but I didn't use my bipod and overshot. He missed a second time too.

So there you go....sometimes it goes well, sometimes............

Good Luck,
Kendall


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I sat out in a large pasture near the James River this weekend. I was in a big rock pile between two huge rocks. The wind was blowing toward the farm (no coyotes there) and i was being still and not making any noise either. I still didn't see anything. I guess that's just how it goes sometimes.

What do you guys seem to have the most luck with calling: wounded animal, coyote howls, or a mix. I tried everything I could think of and got nothing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TANATA

You perhaps did nothing wrong. Keep in mind that a coyote home territory covers a few square miles. If you set up ten times and get a response two your doing good. Their home range is large enough that they simply don't hear you because they are beyond the range of your call. Try calm days when your call will reach further. Howls are good during breeding season, and again when the pups are mature and began to run the territory with the adults. Pup in distress is good May and June. Other times of the year try a rabbit in distress. If every Tom, Dick, and Harry has been in your hunting area calling you will have to try something different. Try a fawn in distress, or a bird in distress. I start with a mouse squeak, then go to another call if I receive no response after five to ten minutes. I'm not patient so don't make my entire sequence last much longer than 20 minutes. I sometimes mix in a crow fighting owls with a rabbit in distress. A few natural sounds build confidence. Kind of like putting out a Blue Heron decoy with you duck decoys.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Try AZ!! I usually hunt quail and waterfowl towards December every year and always setup for yotes in early am when it is about 28 degrees in the desert!!! in the morn and often have 4-10 yotes respond every outing. My brother made a motion rabbit out of the singing christmas trees that move from sound and we had two yotes fight over it and NEITHER one got it! I think that AZ has a larger population though due to a lot of habitat and available food.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You are right face AZ has more dead yotes on the shoulder of the road than any state I've seen. What's it cost for non-res yote license? :sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

What do you guys have for hand calls. I'm not much into the e-callers.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats a question that most die hard predator callers don't like to give up unless you'll be hunting with them. Try them all they are all good and can all call critters in.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

buckseye,
AZ NR license=$113.50 for general license Jan 1 to dec 31. Must draw tags also to hunt big game for extra ching if drawn.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

well worth the money, the critters are kind of endless down there but i would take a coyote coming across the snow from a half mile anyday instead of the close encounters that i dealt with down there.  Just my two cents


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

We have always set up on top of a hill so you can see for miles and typical shots are taken 350 yds or further! Also very little hunting pressure when yoting typically because you are out in th boonies! And then when the action slows down it turns into "hey, see that grey rock shaped like a light bulb out there about 700 yds? See if I can hit it!" My favorite shots are the 450 yd ones with the Kimber Compact .45 and hitting what you are "aiming" at! Also my bro had to see if we could pull in a yote under ten yds so he could take it with his HK .45 so he donned the guillie suit and sat by his rigor rabbit and called the yote in and within 10 minutes there layed Wiley Coyote 18 feet from him with two huge holes in him. Quite a sight to see from 100 yds through the spotting scope. I could hardly keep from cracking up!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I wish i had the shooting abilities to do it like that. I did shoot one down there at about 300yds but other that it was all pretty close range shotgun came in handy for the grey fox.


----------

